# Trying to run Minecraft on FreeBSD



## Gomeyy (Feb 3, 2017)

So I am able to start the launcher, & have been having trouble getting the game to start, I'm using a script from https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/42932/#post-339117 in order to get java working but now it seems there is another issue.


```
---- Minecraft Crash Report ----
// Why did you do that?

Time: 2/3/17 10:51 AM
Description: Initializing game

org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: X Error - disp: 0x8a3fef000 serial: 135 error: GLXBadContext request_code: 149 minor_code: 4
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplay.globalErrorHandler(LinuxDisplay.java:320)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.nSetDetectableKeyRepeat(Native Method)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.setDetectableKeyRepeat(LinuxKeyboard.java:152)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.destroy(LinuxKeyboard.java:163)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplay.destroyKeyboard(LinuxDisplay.java:1261)
    at org.lwjgl.input.Keyboard.destroy(Keyboard.java:357)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.destroyWindow(Display.java:349)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.access$400(Display.java:65)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display$5.destroy(Display.java:835)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:855)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:757)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:739)
    at bes.ap(SourceFile:600)
    at bes.an(SourceFile:436)
    at bes.a(SourceFile:383)
    at net.minecraft.client.main.Main.main(SourceFile:124)


A detailed walkthrough of the error, its code path and all known details is as follows:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- Head --
Thread: Client thread
Stacktrace:
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplay.globalErrorHandler(LinuxDisplay.java:320)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.nSetDetectableKeyRepeat(Native Method)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.setDetectableKeyRepeat(LinuxKeyboard.java:152)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.destroy(LinuxKeyboard.java:163)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplay.destroyKeyboard(LinuxDisplay.java:1261)
    at org.lwjgl.input.Keyboard.destroy(Keyboard.java:357)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.destroyWindow(Display.java:349)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.access$400(Display.java:65)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display$5.destroy(Display.java:835)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:855)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:757)
    at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:739)
    at bes.ap(SourceFile:600)
    at bes.an(SourceFile:436)

-- Initialization --
Details:
Stacktrace:
    at bes.a(SourceFile:383)
    at net.minecraft.client.main.Main.main(SourceFile:124)

-- System Details --
Details:
    Minecraft Version: 1.11.2
    Operating System: FreeBSD (amd64) version 10.3-STABLE
    Java Version: 1.8.0_121, Oracle Corporation
    Java VM Version: OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (mixed mode), Oracle Corporation
    Memory: 417240544 bytes (397 MB) / 523501568 bytes (499 MB) up to 1060372480 bytes (1011 MB)
    JVM Flags: 5 total; -Xmx1G -XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC -XX:+CMSIncrementalMode -XX:-UseAdaptiveSizePolicy -Xmn128M
    IntCache: cache: 0, tcache: 0, allocated: 0, tallocated: 0
    Launched Version: 1.11.2
    LWJGL: 2.9.3
    OpenGL: ~~ERROR~~ RuntimeException: No OpenGL context found in the current thread.
    GL Caps:
    Using VBOs: Yes
    Is Modded: Probably not. Jar signature remains and client brand is untouched.
    Type: Client (map_client.txt)
    Resource Packs:
    Current Language: ~~ERROR~~ NullPointerException: null
    Profiler Position: N/A (disabled)
    CPU: <unknown>
```

If anyone has any input it would help greatly


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 3, 2017)

What FreeBSD version are you using? I can tell from personal experience that it works just fine on FreeBSD 10.3, using the Ports collection obviously. Speaking of which: how did you install Minecraft & Java? Ports collection? If so did you change any options?


----------



## Gomeyy (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm using freebsd


ShelLuser said:


> What FreeBSD version are you using? I can tell from personal experience that it works just fine on FreeBSD 10.3, using the Ports collection obviously. Speaking of which: how did you install Minecraft & Java? Ports collection? If so did you change any options?


im using FreeBSD 10.3, I installed everything but minecraft from ports, minecraft I used wget to the Linux download link


----------



## JamesElstone (Feb 8, 2017)

How about the ports version?

games/minecraft-client/


----------



## Kevin Butski (Jan 21, 2018)

I found a solution on pc-bsd forum.
Change the executable path.

Edit Profile dialog change from "/usr/local/openjdk8/jre/bin/java" to "/usr/local/share/minecraft-client/minecraft-runtime"


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 21, 2018)

When you install Minecraft the install notes provide those instructions, it did the last time I installed.


----------



## scrappywan (Mar 11, 2018)

Kevin Butski said:


> I found a solution on pc-bsd forum.
> Change the executable path.
> 
> Edit Profile dialog change from "/usr/local/openjdk8/jre/bin/java" to "/usr/local/share/minecraft-client/minecraft-runtime"



That worked for me.


----------

